# Vape King Bracken break in - reward offered



## Stroodlepuff (29/6/17)

Hi all

Please note our Vape King Bracken Villa store was broken into tonight. 

We urge anyone with any information to please come forward, you will be rewarded. 

Things to look out for that were stolen (please note I am overseas at the moment so don't have the proper count yet) 

- Tv
- Paulies and Orion 100MLS
- Vape King 35MLS 3mg 

There was hardware taken too but I don't have the proper list yet as soon as I have it I will post it. 

I will also post the camera footage as soon as I have it.


----------



## KZOR (29/6/17)

Sorry to hear. 
Hope the damage is not too much and that the bastids will be found.
The crime is killing South Africa at a very fast rate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/6/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please note our Vape King Bracken Villa store was broken into tonight.
> 
> ...



Shucks man - hope you guys find the guilty parties! Friggen LITERALLY just bashed their way through the front door - that is WILD! Tjo!!!


----------



## OPium46 (29/6/17)

Sorry to hear that guys  Hope the asshats get caught.


----------

